# Precise and Versatile TrackSaw



## shawnmasterson

"6 1/2" blade" Would be enough for me to whack it down a star or 2. Shame on them for using a bastard blade instead of a 7 1/4 that you probably have a collection of.


----------



## cutworm

Thanks for the post. Looks like a nice track saw.


----------



## brtech

All the track saws use that blade. Festool, Dewalt, Makita, Scheppach/Grizzly. They are all 160 mm (6 1/2"). The blades seem to be interchangeable.


----------



## MarkwithaK

Not sure that I would label a 6 1/2" blade as a bastard size. My old B&D circ saw used that same size and they were fairly common when i went in search of a replacement blade.


----------



## PurpLev

nice saw.

*Shawn* - these saws are built for working with sheet goods, they are not framing saws and won't really benefit much from a 7-1/4" blades. so I would not consider the provided blade size as a 'con' per Se.


----------



## Tedstor

I'd love a track saw. If I thought I'd use it more than once or twice a year, I'd have already bought one. Hopefully I'll stuble across an incredible deal on the makita/dewalt/festool. I just could justify paying $400 for a seldom used tool. Although, if i ever sell my jointer the tracksaw (w router attachment), could mostly fill that void.


----------



## brtech

I got the Sheppach (same at the Grizz) for $120 with two 25" rails on a Woot deal a fellow jock pointed us to. I've used it a couple of times and it's a very nice tool. No doubt the Dewalt, Makita and Festool are better, but the Sheppach works fine. The track is very short, and I find that with the one rail connector included it doesn't stay very straight. I'm going to try two connectors soon.

If you break down sheet goods, this is a much better tool for the job than a circ saw. I really, really like being able to put the edge of the track ON the cut line and have it cut right there. I find I get a much better cut than using my circ saw with an edge guide. It's straighter and the edge is cleaner. YMMV.

Having the 102" track would be great, but I don't think it will fit my Sheppach. I'll probably get a Grizz 55 and then end up using both my 25s and the Grizz 55 for long cuts. Not ideal, but I think it will work okay with two connectors holding the pieces straight. I don't make that many full length cuts anyway.


----------



## scarpenter002

Thanks for all the comments. I have been using this saw like mad, breaking down 5 sheets of 3/4 ply, 4 sheets of 1/2 ply, and a 1/4 ply on my current project. Also used the track and router attachment to groove 5 sheets of plywood siding, which was about 60 8' passes, to complete the interior of my shop. I also used the tracksaw to cut those sheets to size.

Let me define breaking down, I cut the majority of my plywood pieces to the final size. This saw is extremely accurate. Only a few small pieces are completed on the table saw. As other have mentioned, this is for sheet goods, so only being able to cut to a depth of 2+ inches is not an issue. I have other tools for dealing with thicker stock.


----------



## 03roadking

Thanks for posting this review. 
I ordered the kit that comes with the 59" track and also ordered a second 59" track. UPS should be dropping it off today! 
I used my porter cable circ saw along with some shop made saw guides for a few years. They worked great but any time I used that setup to make a cut in my garage the saw dust was all over the freakin place. One of the big reasons why I bought this saw is for its dust collection capabilities. I look forward to making cuts in my garage without all of the dust.


----------

